
Microsoft Azure IP Advantage: Intellectual Property Protection - striking
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/overview/azure-ip-advantage/
======
arthurcolle
I wish companies would ditch marketing for something more akin to software
documentation: what's the spec? what are the inputs (money, or setup) and
outputs (what I get) of your thing?

People shouldn't have to wade through so much prose to make a decision.

